# How did they fall?



## Thariel (Dec 30, 2001)

I was wondering how did Ar-Pharazon's army fall? It mentions that he gathered an army, and took them via a mighty fleet of ships to the Aman ("Undying Lands"), but that is it. I know that the Valar destroyed the Island of Númenor, but they were already out to sea when their homelands sunk beneath the waves. I'm certain I read somewhere that they made it to the shores of Aman, but then what? The Elves slew them? The Valar destroyed them with their power? Was there even a battle, or was their ships sunk before they reached land?


----------



## Mithrandir_II (Jan 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Thariel _
> *I was wondering how did Ar-Pharazon's army fall? It mentions that he gathered an army, and took them via a mighty fleet of ships to the Aman ("Undying Lands"), but that is it. I know that the Valar destroyed the Island of Númenor, but they were already out to sea when their homelands sunk beneath the waves. I'm certain I read somewhere that they made it to the shores of Aman, but then what? The Elves slew them? The Valar destroyed them with their power? Was there even a battle, or was their ships sunk before they reached land? *



Yes, the Valar got pretty pissed off at Ar-Pharazon... when they set foot in Aman, Manwe dropped a mountain (or maybe it was a hill) on top of Ar-Pharazon and his army. There they remain, forgotton and buried, until the Last Battle on the Day of Doom.


----------



## KevinLandwaster (Jan 3, 2002)

From the Silmarillion:

"But Illuvatar showed forth his power, and he changed the fashion of the world; and a great chasm opened in the sea between Numenor and the Deathless Lands, and the waters flowed down into it, and the noise and the smoke of the cataracts went up into the heaven, and the world was shaken. And all the fleets of the Numenoreans were drawn down into the abyss, and they were drowned and swallowed up for ever. But Ar-Pharazon the King and the mortal warriors that had set foot upon the land of Aman were buried under falling hills : there it is said that they lie imprisoned in the Caves of the Forgotten, until the Last Battle and the Day of Doom."


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 12, 2002)

just a thought--
are they in some sort of sleep? or are they dead and their spirits imprisoned? I like to think that they alone of all men have spirits which remain in Arda until the end.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 29, 2005)

I would think that it is their spirits that are imprisoned, and I wouldn't be surprised if they are held imprisoned until the end so that they can have a chance at redeeming themselves.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 29, 2005)

Arvedui said:


> I would think that it is their spirits that are imprisoned, and I wouldn't be surprised if they are held imprisoned until the end so that they can have a chance at redeeming themselves.



I agree. Perhaps their fate is akin to that of the dead men of the White Mountains who were cursed by Isildur for not aiding him. Like the dead men did, maybe Ar-Pharazon and his men will redeem themselves at the Last Battle and be released.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 29, 2005)

Arvedui said:


> I would think that it is their spirits that are imprisoned, and I wouldn't be surprised if they are held imprisoned until the end so that they can have a chance at redeeming themselves.


Yes they are:


> But Ar-Pharazon the King and the mortal warriors that had set foot upon the land of Aman were buried under falling hills: there it is said that they lie imprisoned in the Caves of the Forgotten, until the last battle and the day of doom.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 29, 2005)

I think that their fate was similair to that of the Dead-Men of Dunharrow-that Eru had permitted that their fea remained in Arda until they redeemed themselves-so whereas the Deadmen had to fight Sauron, the Numenoreans had to fight Morgoth in the Last Battle.


----------



## Snaga (Sep 30, 2005)

Maybe they will fight on Morgoth's side?


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 30, 2005)

Snaga said:


> Maybe they will fight on Morgoth's side?


I have a feeling that if they will do that, then some Valar will be a little surprised.


----------



## WildWeazel (Sep 30, 2005)

Just another thought- since Aman was removed from Arda, the souls of the Numenoreans aren't in Arda. They are waiting in Valinor like other Men, just in a different state/location.


----------

